# Recommend Dial Indicator &  Test Indicator



## nessimibrahim (Apr 13, 2015)

Just as the title states could you please recommend Dial indicator &  test indicator?  willing to spend $100-200 if its worth it.


----------



## toag (Apr 13, 2015)

interapid for test indicator, ebay at about 120 or so. worth it.  brown and sharpe bestest is a close second choice 50 to 80 on ebay.  I have a fowler girodtast that i think is "wicked awesome" has great feel and touch.
For dial indicators i really like my mitutoyo.  but i use a federal and a brown and sharp too (all are .001)
so to paraphrase, most if not all swiss test indicators are good. 
most Chinese dial indicators are meh.


----------



## nessimibrahim (Apr 13, 2015)

For a milling machine would i need any accessories for the indicators?


----------



## toag (Apr 13, 2015)

I would suggest a nice mag stand and some snugs at a minimum.  youre tdi should come with a few dovetail posts to fit onto the dti and into a snug.  if you have money to burn, noga makes a great mag stand.  but you can find some good knock off brands on ebay that are worth the cash.
here is a video of a brit replying to abom79 (he has a prety good youtube channel too)


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 13, 2015)

I prize my Mitutoyo test indicator (with the nose that can be rotated any degree) but usually use a Federal Testmaster, they aren't as sensitive as the Mitu.


----------



## chips&more (Apr 13, 2015)

For a test indicator I would get an Interapid and nothing else and especially not the Starrett Last Word. Don’t get me wrong, I like Starrett stuff, but not there Last Word test indicators. I do not use a dial indicator much. If you are short on $, I would just buy a good TI and hold off on a DI…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 13, 2015)

The "Last Word: was the last word when it was new, but the concept has been improved on for 50 years, and now it's the first word, no longer the Latest.


----------



## machinistmarty (Apr 13, 2015)

I like starret dial indicators, but for a test indicator I usually go to my best test (brown & sharp) I have an Interapid and I love it. I too dislike the last word. I have one that's almost 30 years old and think I used it once. Long Island Indicator has a great review on indicators if you go to their website.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Apr 13, 2015)

Amazon Haas a mitutoyo yellow face indicator with a mag base and arms for around 33$. I bought the same set 6 months ago. It works well for me.


----------



## nessimibrahim (Apr 14, 2015)

What do you guys think about this one? http://www.amazon.com/Brown-Sharpe-...indust_10?ie=UTF8&refRID=1D54A1PBTCJ5N9WPBNEK


----------



## EmilioG (Apr 14, 2015)

Interapid 312 B1: BulletProof!
See Long Island Indicator service on the web for tons of info on this and many others.
Rene is very helpful. Do not buy obsolete Interapids, parts are no longer available, i.e. 310 series.
You see them on Ebay, do not buy!


----------



## chevydyl (Apr 14, 2015)

i own an interapid, its the bees knees, i do own a vintage last word, and there is nothing wrong with it, it does its job, its fallen on the ground (children) and i popped the lens back on and it still holds true... something to note about the interapid indicators, the reading is REVERSE of the common clockwise rotation. so it can take some getting used to.


----------



## machinistmarty (Apr 14, 2015)

Thats why I usually go to my best test.  The Interapid has two rounds of travel though. Mine also has the larger dial on it. It does take a little getting used to.


----------



## jasnooks (Apr 14, 2015)

chevydyl said:


> i own an interapid, its the bees knees, i do own a vintage last word, and there is nothing wrong with it, it does its job, its fallen on the ground (children) and i popped the lens back on and it still holds true... something to note about the interapid indicators, the reading is REVERSE of the common clockwise rotation. so it can take some getting used to.


Maybe everything else is backwards.. ;-) 
Seriously though, in the 25+ years that I've been in this game, I've only used interapids, so I never noticed anything as being backwards. I always give the indicator a slight "bump" to check rotation depending on which way I'm using it.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Apr 14, 2015)

Like others have said, 312 B1 is a great indicator.  I have dropped mine a couple of times and it still works like new.  I looked at a Chinese one cross eyed and it crapped out.  Did the only fair thing with it, sat it on a fence post and got out the 30-30 and sent it to heaven without the virgin escort.   I use Chinese dial indicators with no problem but they seem incapable of making a test indicator, odd.

michael


----------



## stupoty (Apr 14, 2015)

Mark in Indiana said:


> Amazon Haas a mitutoyo yellow face indicator with a mag base and arms for around 33$. I bought the same set 6 months ago. It works well for me.



Wow, their like £90 with no accessories in the uk,  33 dolla with a stand amazing.

Stuart


----------



## EmilioG (May 17, 2015)

Machinists usually have an assortment of DTI/DI's for different applications, but for general purpose use i.e.
TIR, centering work, checking squareness, fixing a vise, etc.. which DTI is a good all around choice for a first
time purchase?  .001, .0005, lever type, fixed?


----------



## toag (May 17, 2015)

I would say one 0-1" dial indicator that reads in .001 and one test dial indicator (tdi) that reads in .0005 will cover 98% of your basic needs.


----------



## EmilioG (May 17, 2015)

I bought an Interapid used, but returned it.  It needed some repair and cleaning. So now, I'll wait for
a good sale from Zoro or Enco and buy them new.  One Interapid and one Mitutoyo. (and maybe a Starrett plunger type DI.)
I also want an Indicol and two Noga's.
Total: + $800.00


----------



## EmilioG (May 17, 2015)

Amazon has this
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VBCGTQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Also, I read that there are counterfeit Interapids floating around, has anyone ever seen one?


----------



## nessimibrahim (May 17, 2015)

zoro just had one of their flash 30%off sale the other day i work nights so i missed it cause i gfeel asleep before it started. As you can expect was very irritated by myself.


----------



## EmilioG (May 17, 2015)

Yes, I know about the Zoro flash sale. Picked up some nice things. I love Zoro.  Great customer service.
They'll have another sale soon.  Keep your alarm set.


----------



## nessimibrahim (May 17, 2015)

scored a MITUTOYO DIAL TEST INDICATOR 513-454T NEW IN THE BOX for 70 off of ebay a cpl weeks back


----------



## EmilioG (May 17, 2015)

nessimibrahim said:


> scored a MITUTOYO DIAL TEST INDICATOR 513-454T NEW IN THE BOX for 70 off of ebay a cpl weeks back


is that a metric model? Does Mitutoyo still make it?  I see that it's no longer available in many places, Amazon being one. I think the 454T was replaced with the Quick-Set Test Indicators - Series 513. I thought about getting a metric model since they were selling for less than the inch models.


----------



## EmilioG (May 17, 2015)

nessimibrahim said:


> scored a MITUTOYO DIAL TEST INDICATOR 513-454T NEW IN THE BOX for 70 off of ebay a cpl weeks back


is that a metric model? Does Mitutoyo still make it?  I see that it's no longer available in many places, Amazon being one.


----------



## spongerich (May 23, 2015)

I have a large dial Mitutoyo with 1" travel that I like quite a bit.  Nice easy to read face.

I just picked up an older Federal .0001 DTI and it's a very nice piece.  Worth looking for IMO since they sell for under $30 on eBay.  Buy 2 and you'll have spare parts.


----------



## EmilioG (May 23, 2015)

Thank you.
The problem with buying and indicator on Ebay for example or any used DTI for that matter, is that you don't know it's
history.  It costs around $100 to repair an indicator and older obsolete models don't have spare parts available, even Interapids.
I'd rather just buy a new Mitutoyo and buy another Interapid, new, at a later time.

I'd like to eventually have 4 or 5 DI/DTI's for different occasions, maybe even one that I would lend out.
I like the .0005 312 B 1 Interapid myself and I'd like to get a Mit DI.

Theres a ton of great info on Long Island Indicator Services' website.  Luckily, they're only a few miles from me here in NY.
Rene Meyer is a real pro. He knows his gages. or is it gauges?


----------

